# Green Tree Python / Colombian Red Tail



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Hey all,

Well, finally got the camera back up and running. I just got my new Lereh Green Tree Python yesterday and decided to take some pics (in a few days I will take some pictures with the glass opened for best quality) of the GTP and my male BCI.

The GTP is yellow now, but will go through color shade changes through the rest of his life. Please notice the connecting line down his back which is an indicator that he should have a blue line down his back once he gets older which isn't too common, but isn't rare.

I showed you guys the male BCI a while ago, he hasn't grown as much as he should because I had trouble feeding him for a few weeks after Katrina (I don't feed live and our frozen rats died since our power was out for a few weeks, it was beyond my control). Please don't think of me badly for being unable to feed him, but there was really nothing I could do about it, but he is definitely back on track with eating now and has grown a good bit. Anyways, I took some pictures of him getting a soak/bath and one of him in his enclosure.

Sorry for the crappy picture taking, but I'm not too experienced.

Any comments/suggestions welcome.

Anyways, enjoy!


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

nice snakes man...i really like the boa


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

sweet snakes


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

That green tree python is adorable. Great pickups man. Enjoy them.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

NICE







CHONDROS


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments... I think I'm in love with the chondro


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Beautiful snakes! 
It would be fun to have a snake, if i wasnt so affraid of them


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

Onion said:


> Beautiful snakes!
> It would be fun to have a snake, if i wasnt so affraid of them


snakes are nice...u should just buy one if u think they r cool


----------

